# Whatsit 3/30



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 30, 2012)

Jerky.. Some sort of dried meat
Or bark?!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 30, 2012)

moldy bacon?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2012)

Hint:  It's from something edible, but you don't eat _this_ part.


----------



## Overread (Mar 31, 2012)

slightly mouldy fruit core of some kind?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2012)

Next hint:  You don't eat this part because it's so darned _hard_.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 1, 2012)

It's something plant based - the middle right part looks a lot like bark. I don't have any clue what it could be, however.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 2, 2012)

Then again, the more I look at it the more it starts to look like bone a little bit. I am stumped.


----------



## groan (Apr 2, 2012)

ginger.
I say it's ginger.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2012)

groan said:


> ginger.
> I say it's ginger.



No, she's still stuck on that island with the moron, the fat guy, the nerd, the farm girl and the rich couple.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2012)

ham bone


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2012)

It does look like some kind of bone. I like the ham bone idea, but I'll go with chicken bone.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2012)

Another part of it:


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2012)

Next hint:  It's _not_ part of an animal.


----------



## leeroix (Apr 3, 2012)

sugar cane? or maple syrup tree?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2012)

Another part of the pix:


----------



## ShootFL (Apr 4, 2012)

Dried sap on the side of a tree?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 6, 2012)

Another part of it:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 7, 2012)

Hmmmm Brazil nut shell?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

PixelRabbit's getting warm!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2012)

Another section of it:


----------



## ShootFL (Apr 8, 2012)

a bone? bone marrow?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 8, 2012)

See!  I KNEW you'd be trouble with that new lens!  It's got to be the shell of a nut of some kind...  But no nuts that I chomp on have that kind of shell.  Shell of macadamia nut?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 8, 2012)

peeeecan?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm ok that scalloping looks like it might be something like a clam kinda shell... Grasping at straws now lol


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 9, 2012)

Walnut?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Walnut?















9 days, 17 hours, 1 minute!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 9, 2012)

Ironically, I have a bunch of black walnut shells sitting in a jar, waiting for some macro attention.  << Slaps head >>


----------

